

Apple fears Samsung tablet will 'seduce' customers, court told - bane
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/tablets/apple-fears-samsung-tablet-will-seduce-customers-court-told-20110929-1kyl5.html

======
josteink
It must be nice having a legal monopoly upheld for you on a whole market
segment. But by all means, lets ignore Apple banning competition en-masse.
Lets discuss how Microsoft is leeching money of competing platforms instead.
That's just so much better.

I'm seriously looking forward to a future without all this patent bullshit.
Doing any real business in this climate seems borderline impossible. And doing
any kind of innovation seems even harder.

------
wccrawford
Wow. I am totally confused now.

"Apple is suing Samsung for patent infringement arguing the firm "slavishly"
copied its iPad."

"Today in court Samsung clarified that the film is "not relied on as prior art
because look and feel is not an issue [in this case] - it would be relevant to
a design case"."

So... Are they suing because they copied the look and feel or not?

------
SODaniel
Seriously, what the hell is going on with these lawsuits? Is Apple really on a
mission to prove that with enough money you can win any legal battle?

------
teilo
Asking because I do not know. Is Australian law so different that this kind of
an argument is actually persuasive? "You should block our competitor from
selling XYZ, because it is such a nice product that we might lose customers to
them."

------
locopati
Didn't Apple already lose this fight?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Microso...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer,_Inc._v._Microsoft_Corporation)

------
CubicleNinjas
These quotes are taken out of context. When displayed later in the piece they
paint the full picture – Apple believes the Galaxy Tab 2 is infringing on its
creative work in hopes to steal customers.

Boring article that relies on hyperbole for clicks. I feel used.

